# Fish



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

He looks like a big angel fish.
He is the size of a 4" P. 
HE has Orange on his dorsal and anal fin and some on his face. 
He has black tiger stripes on his belly.
Very beautiful will he live with an oscar?


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

it sounds like a it could be an angel fish, can you be more descriptive...
...Oscars are not that aggresive so it can be done


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

A more descriptive, um but I have a texas cichlid as well will he mess with it I really want this fish!
I will ask the people at cayes pets.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Yeah it is a angel fish I will have pics of him soon he is very unique. whoo hoo and only paid $20 for him


----------



## yammer123 (Mar 14, 2003)

Sweet! Sounds like a pretty cool fish to me


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

He is all members will be able to see him soon.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

$20 for an anglefish sound a lot to me, here they are about £3 for a small one and £7 for a larger one


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

You also don't live in the US


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

no I don't - Thank God :biggrin:


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Picture.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Picture.


 Xenon - my pic is in the mugshots thread, but I can understand if you want another one


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Whenever Kevin brings his camera over then you will get a pic. :smile:


----------



## unxchange (Mar 4, 2003)

> A more descriptive, um but I have a texas cichlid as well will he mess with it I really want this fish!
> I will ask the people at cayes pets.


The angel fish messes with the Texas Cichlid? Are you serious? Or did I read wrong?


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I am acutally not sure if it is the texas chiclid I have but he doesn't mess with him my oscar and the chiclid play with eachother all the time.


----------

